# U.S. Olympic Judo Roster.



## arnisador (Jun 16, 2008)

*Rousey dominates to earn Olympic berth in judo*



> U.S. JUDO ROSTER
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wrestling roster:
*Askren, five others claim Beijing wrestling berths*
*Wrestlers take two paths to lock down berths*



> U.S. WRESTLING ROSTER
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nolerama (Jun 17, 2008)

The listing is much appreciated.

Spenser Mango, from St. Louis! That makes me happy.


----------



## RedRonin38 (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm so pissed at NBC for not publically televising the entire USA Olympic trails.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 4, 2008)

As I know this forum contains not only people from the USA but from many other countries also, may I wish all participants in the Olympics well. May they all bring glory and honor to themselves and their respective  countries.
Now having said that I definitely wish these judoka and wrestlers the best in their endeavors


----------

